# All I want for for Christmas is my- Fill in the words.



## grampyskids (Jun 28, 2010)

I realize that the powers that be, are working hard with Hudler to make this a better platform. So my reason for this post is to give every one a chance to express your want list from Jeff.

So, I will start. I want to be able to quickly see who is really on the forum. I want to be able to see who is in chat. I want to go to chat without constantly logging in. I want a members list back again. And last of all, I want to go back to the past. Admittedly, I am an old fart and I don't adapt well to change.

What do you want from this forum?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2010)

red rider BB Gun.   Ok I really want a 15-20 sausage stuffer.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

grampyskids said:


> I realize that the powers that be, are working hard with Hudler to make this a better platform. So my reason for this post is to give every one a chance to express your want list from Jeff.
> 
> So, I will start. I want to be able to quickly see who is really on the forum. I want to be able to see who is in chat. I want to go to chat without constantly logging in. I want a members list back again. And last of all, I want to go back to the past. Admittedly, I am an old fart and I don't adapt well to change.
> 
> What do you want from this forum?


More members. More qview, "Just can't get enough". More entries in the monthly T-Down's. There's more but I got CSR or is that CRS!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

Shoot, this one is easy.  MORE Q-Views from some of the old hands.  Remember the good old days (earlier this year) when we had 36 - 40 hour threads of an overnight smoke?  The small sips of intrigue, the middle battles, the stalls, the rush to the coolers, the resting period, the revival of the daring smoker, the presentation spread across many pages and step-by-step photos and Q-Views.  That was my introduction to this site.  What a learning experience.  Invaluable information buried in those submissions.  What more could a neophyte ask for?

Jeff, if you're lurking in the background, keep up the good work.  This site is being tailored to be more useful.  I certainly wouldn't want to tackle this task.  For our part, I know the wife loves this site, because I'm always trying some new cooking task.  It translates to:  She doesn't have to cook.

AND we all know, if SWMBO is happy, all is right with the world, the sun is out, the birds are singing and we've just finished the perfect brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want a gift certificate for 20 FATTIES, 20 lbs. of jerky, and to personally meet Jose Cuervo.


----------

